# Windows 10 alternatives



## tnthomas (Nov 10, 2016)

I hear a lot of people everywhere complain about various Windows 10 annoyances(unauthorized updates+changes, Cortana etc), , but I want to assure you all that there are very acceptable alternatives  for using your computer they way you wish.

*I.* *Get an Apple computer*.   Sure, much more expensive but I must tell you, I always have bought "refurbished" from Apple that were as good as new, but much more affordable.  http://www.apple.com/shop/browse/home/specialdeals/mac

*Advantages: *

1. Drop dead easy to use.   

2. Superior graphics, photos and everything visual looking so much better

3. Stable.   Apple writes hardware drivers and other software a "tailor-made" to the machine, results in smooth, snappy feel.

4. Security.  Low risk for virus infection.  Based on Unix.....





> Described by _InfoWorld as "an open systems solution with the Macintosh at its heart",[SUP][2][/SUP] the operating system is based on UNIX System V Release 2.2. It includes some additional features from System V Releases 3 and 4 and BSD versions 4.2 and 4.3. It is POSIX and System V Interface Definition (SVID) compliant and includes TCP/IP networking from version 2 onward. Having a Unix-compatible, POSIX-compliant operating system made it possible for Apple to bid for large contracts to supply computers to U.S. federal government institutes.[SUP][3][/SUP][SUP][4][/SUP]_



*Disadvantages:*

1. Proprietary media player(Quicktime).   I personally don't care for Quicktime, there are Open Source alternatives(for example- VLC)

2. No productivity applications, other than a simple text editor, but once again, Open Source software fills the bill nicely:  LibreOffice.

Here is a link for Open Source software that have versions for Apple machines:  http://www.cio.com/article/2870131/the-12-best-free-and-open-source-apps-for-mac-os-x.html .

*II*. *Install Linux on your PC*.

*Advantages*

1.Ease of use   Quite frankly, any of the popular Linux versions are just as easy to install and use, for the typical user.

2. Security by default.    In Windows security measures _are_ available, but they are left wide open, by default.   By default, Linux operating systems require elevated privileges("Root", meaning "admin') in order to made significant changes, or install software.

3. Tons of useful software.   For example, Linux distributions typically come with Firefox, LibreOffice, an image editor called GIMP,

4. Linux is Open Source, which means that the software has been vetted by thousands of dedicated developers all over the world, instead of just a relatively few, that are beholden to proprietary , corporate constraints.

*Disadvantages

*1.  Only real disadvantage would be in cases where at home/in office the user is "married" to a specific productivity application that runs only in a Windows environment.  One example would be if a person had used Microsoft Works as their text editor, I doubt if those Works documents could be read without Works installed.

There is a Windows emulator .called Wine, under which many Windows applications can be run in the Linux operating systems.  Not all of course, but ongoing development is the cornerstone of the thriving Wine community.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Nov 10, 2016)

Good information

https://freedompenguin.com/articles/how-to/beginners-guide-linux-desktop/


----------



## kburra (Nov 10, 2016)

Win 10 just requires a small leaning curve...me LOVE it!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 12, 2016)

The learning curve you need with Win 10, is either how to remove all the junk that you don't want  and stop it updating, - OR - how to replace it with a decent system - Win 7 or Linux.  I'd go for the second option .


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 12, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> I hear a lot of people everywhere complain about various Windows 10 annoyances(unauthorized updates+changes, Cortana etc), , but I want to assure you all that there are very acceptable alternatives  for using your computer they way you wish.
> 
> *I.* *Get an Apple computer*.   Sure, much more expensive but I must tell you, I always have bought "refurbished" from Apple that were as good as new, but much more affordable.  http://www.apple.com/shop/browse/home/specialdeals/mac
> 
> ...



Specific productivity software for in-home office is my problem in switching, even to a Mac. Non cloud based CRM's that are stable and robust enough, are few and far between. I've used emulators on a Mac but they weren't stable enough for the CRM I was using. That was a lot of years ago. They may be better now. I also need to be able to go between an iPad or phone for some of the CRM info. 

Windows 10 is ok although some of the update changes are annoying. And every time it goes through an auto update it turns off my SQL server and I have to go in and turn it back on. There's probably a setting somewhere to fix that but I just haven't gotten around to looking.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 12, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> The learning curve you need with Win 10, is either how to remove all the junk that you don't want  and stop it updating, - OR - how to replace it with a decent system - Win 7 or Linux.  I'd go for the second option .



Agreed about having to remove the useless junk. I like the auto updates for security issues, but they often add the worthless junk back in.


----------



## kburra (Nov 12, 2016)

Ever since the first Microsoft operating system, every single one of them came with and still does loaded with rubbish or optional trial ware,the answer is to use the FREE software program PCdecrapifer,so that when ever you get a new Windows operating system just run it and all the add on rubbish is revealed with the option to remove/uninstall etc..as for updates if you own a computer and don`t know how to limit or decide what you want updated...sorry but you shouldn't own one.
PCdecrapifer here:  https://www.pcdecrapifier.com/


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 12, 2016)

kburra said:


> as for updates if you own a computer and don`t know how to limit or decide what you want updated...sorry but you shouldn't own one.



That's a bit OTT .  Not everyone has the knowledge of how to do these things,  but in general, the info is out there for anyone to use.  This includes stopping automatic updates, getting rid of unwanted junk, customising the appearance etc...    As soon as Microsoft develops more junk to slow down your computer,  somebody will find and publish a way to stop it.


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 12, 2016)

I've used Macs and PCs since the 1980s and have always chosen Macs for home use. A few times I had a Mac at work and used Windows desktop and server emulation software easily. Mostly I used Windows for running SQL server and as a development platform for other software. MacOS is Unix-based so it's very stable. Regardless of platform though, there's always a learning curve and there are always going to be things any user doesn't like or doesn't take the time to learn about. There's no platform or software that's completely intuitive for every person.


----------

